# Great Hunt



## hansonni (Aug 19, 2002)

So, hunted a field a few days ago and everything that flied seemed to go into the sorrounding potholes. Nothing gave us a look. So today hunted one of those surrounding potholes and nothing gave us a look, everything dropped into a nearby field. The breakfast burrito I eat in the early a.m. did not agree with me and had to do my business in knee high water with no tp, i left with no t-shirt and i won't say anymore about that. My phone got submerged and no longer works. My robo duck broke on the way in. We broke through 3/4 inch thick ice to get into this "honey hole" and lost 15 lbs in sweat. :withstupid: Never fired a shot and to add insult to injury about a couple dozen nice big mallards landed right into the EXACT spot we were at when loading the deeks into the truck. Looks like no more pothole hunting for me this year. What's the deal with the ducks right now? Are they that gun shy? Hopefully everyone has more luck than I did today and hopefully you guys get a kick out of this story. Someone buy me a beer! :beer: Is anyone getting any luck this last week or weekend? If so, let me know where, I might work up the courage to go out again on Thursday.


----------



## shadow2 (Oct 21, 2002)

Where were you hunting? We hunted in Michigan last Thursday through Sunday. Ponds were frozen and not many ducks around, except in one area where we saw 15,000. No ducks were flying and the ones that were were no interested in decoys.


----------



## dogbert (Sep 27, 2002)

Now that's a bad day. We've all had 'em though. Sometimes it takes one of those days to make us appreciate the good hunts. Hunt deer this year-it sounds like you're due for a turn of good luck!


----------

